# Sardines?



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sardines.
They come in a can.
Some are herring.
Some are other small fish.
They come all different styles from all different origins.
People age them in cellars. I don't know how I feel about that.
POST YOUR PREFERENCES!



I just ate some canned in olive oil, on toasted potato bread smothered in mayo, salt, pepper, and a few capers. I must admit, I do like anchovy sandwiches like this better, but this had more substance, thus was more filling. And I had no anchovies in my house. :mmph:

Quitting cigarettes without smoking cigars and instead getting fat on weird foods... Yeah, I'm in, but I don't know if I'll go much longer without a cigar.


----------



## K_Duffer (May 8, 2011)

I love fresh sardines. You can usually get them in Asian markets. Put some olive oil, salt and pepper, and put them on the grill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Skinless and boneless packed in Olive oil. Flaked like tuna in a sandwich or salad. With sweet red onion and your choice of dressing or condiment.
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

In mustard.... on saltine crackers.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Smoked, in oil and just add hot sauce.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I like all of these ideas, I'll give them a try tonight!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> In mustard.... on saltine crackers.


+ 1


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sardines with peanut butter and hot sauce on toasted sourdough. Sounds gross but it actually works.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Hinson said:


> Smoked, in oil and just add hot sauce.


+1...gotta be Tabasco, though!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Sardines with peanut butter and hot sauce on toasted sourdough. Sounds gross but it actually works.


I believe this... Ever had peanut butter and bacon sandwich? Make sure the bacon's nice and crisp!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> In mustard.... on saltine crackers.


Oh yeah! Or on jalepeno sourdough!
Saltine crackers rock though!


----------



## .404 Jeffery (Apr 23, 2011)

When I was little my grandmother used to serve them to me with red wine vinegar. I like with mustard too, but the red wine vinegar has always been my favorite.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I miss when the Grunion runs and I'm not there to catch em...eat em with sourdough bread and Louisiana Hot Sauce.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Sardines are my favorite fish. The can stuff is just eh, but fresh sardines grilled and topped with sea salt, olive oil, lemon juice, and ground parsley is the Spanish way of doing it and creates an ethereal fish experience. Eat with brut cava. I also love anchovies and have boquerones shipped to me regularly so I can also consume them with my favorite sparkler, cava.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

boneless/skinless in olive oil w/ a fork, nothin else, yum. actually just had them tonight, which is really weird.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I miss when the Grunion runs and I'm not there to catch em...eat em with sourdough bread and Louisiana Hot Sauce.


What is Grunion? lol sounds like a yearly man-parts exam! :dunno:



amsgpwarrior said:


> Sardines are my favorite fish. The can stuff is just eh, but fresh sardines grilled and topped with sea salt, olive oil, lemon juice, and ground parsley is the Spanish way of doing it and creates an ethereal fish experience. Eat with brut cava. I also love anchovies and have boquerones shipped to me regularly so I can also consume them with my favorite sparkler, cava.


What's brut cava?

I don't know if sardines are my favorite fish lol. I think either beer battered cod, herring in sour cream sauce, smoked whitefish/whitefish salad, and especially anchovies come before sardines for me; however, I only get cravings for anchovies and sardines lol.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

eyesack said:


> I believe this... Ever had peanut butter and bacon sandwich? Make sure the bacon's nice and crisp!


Nope, ever tried a sharp cheddar peanut butter sandwich, grilled in butter? Delicious!

Sardines? "I do NOT like them, Joe I am" - End of story.

joe


----------

